# Help with my audio output



## ineedhelpplzhelp (Jul 13, 2014)

I've tried to re-install but i Keep getting "Windows encountered a problem installing the driver software for your device" . & My Windows update won't load. it freezes every time i tried to go on it. plz help.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what windows version are you running

can we see a device manager screen shot

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *

Please Post back the results in device manager as requested below

You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the screen shot and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.
If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

how to access device manager for different windows versions
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000833.htm

Hold the *Windows* key and press *Pause* key, should open to allow device manager to be seen, see the menu on the left hand side

on a laptop you may need to use Hold the *Windows* key and press *FN* key + the *pause* key

If the above does not work then 

For Windows 7 or Vista
Click on the Start Orb > In the Start Search box type > *device manager* and then press enter
or
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager​For Windows 8
If you happen to be using a keyboard with Windows 8, the quickest way to open Device Manager is via its shortcut on the Power User Menu, accessible by pressing the *WINDOW* key and the *X* key together.
If on a touch screen - have a read here http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows-8/a/device-manager-windows-8.htm​Once you are in device manager then navigate to:

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices that are listed under network adapters
are there any yellow *! ? *or a X​
post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window.
For Windows XP
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. ​For windows Vista or Windows 7
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/​For Windows 8
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/​
To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot


----------

